# looking for a place to hunt in kansas for my son,s first deer hunt



## laith (Oct 17, 2002)

Does anyone have a place that my son now 13 and I may hunt ,I know with all the pay to hunt leased land it is difficult to find anywhere to hunt any more.I can fully understand a farmer trying to make ends meet that way.We live north of wichita and would love to find a nice farmer ,maybe we could help out with some chores in exchange thanks


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

When I was out there they had several walk in areas.I know they may be crowded but its an idea.

big rockpile


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

Go to the Kansas Department of Wildlife and parks website and download a map of the walk in hunting areas. There are tons of walk in hunting in SE Kansas where deer hunting is permitted and they are not crowded at all, in fact, most of them never see any hunters. We've got a ton of walk in around us and I know there's deer on a lot of them. It's free and if you don't find anything in one spot, you can move to another.  I know where we're at there's lots of trees and so it's easy to find a place to set up. There's also a lot of walk in hunting around Pratt and Kingman, but you'll have more trouble with other hunters out there.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Hello there neighbor! I just moved to Wichita, KS myself and am starting to want to learn how to hunt. I used to hunt wild hogs with my dogs off and on. Now I had to give that up and placed my catahoula in a home where he had more space to run and to be worked on hogs and still is owned by me (co-ownership). My blue lacy dog has had to be retired after being hit by a car breaking his front leg but I am considering using him on blood scent work. Oh well. I'm considering getting into **** hunting with a hound if I can find one around here. Contact me by email if you want.


----------

